# devo usare "egli"?



## Swisser

Salve a tutti,
Secondo me in questo contesto non devo utilizzare  "egli" poichè è chiaro qual'è il soggetto della frase.
Secondo voi?
CONTESTO: "In alcune parti del libro, il narratore interviene, tramite delle precisazioni che (egli) mette tra parentesi.
Sono stato inoltre informato che "egli" ormai è un po' arcaico.

Grazie in anticipo

-Swisser.


----------



## Sempervirens

Swisser said:


> Salve a tutti,
> Secondo me in questo contesto non devo utilizzare  "egli" poichè è chiaro qual'è il soggetto della frase.
> Secondo voi?
> CONTESTO: "In alcune parti del libro, il narratore interviene, tramite delle precisazioni che (egli) mette tra parentesi.
> Sono stato inoltre informato che "egli" ormai è un po' arcaico.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> 
> -Swisser.



Ciao! Puoi metterlo come puoi non metterlo. A differenza di quello che succede per molti parlanti di lingue diverse da quella italiana, nelle quali non si capisce dalla forma che assume il verbo finito, in mancanza di uno specifico pronome, se e di chi si parla , e che per questo motivo devono per forza di cose accompagnare il pronome al verbo ogni qualvolta che questo compare (e che a me personalmente questo stato di cose potrebbe sembrare ripetitivo e indice di povertà della lingua -n.d.r), in italiano invece   il pronome lo metti per la terza persona se vuoi mettere in evidenza il sesso del soggetto. 
Il pronome *ella *sarà quindi dedicato alle creature femminili mentre la controparte verrà messa in evidenza  tramite il pronome *egli*. Perlomeno io ne faccio un uso simile. Devo dire che non di rado mi ritrovo ad usare questi pronomi egli, ella, con più disinvoltura di quanto non faccia un connazionale in Italia. Forse perché vivendo all'Estero  da tanti anni ho conservato un italiano di quei tempi, dei tempi in cui l'uso di questi pronomi era cosa quotidiana.

P.S In Italiano è possibile scegliere tra narratore  e narratrice, e quindi si fa a meno del pronome soggetto a fine specificativo per quanto sopra detto.

Saluti

S.V


----------



## Swisser

Quindi vabene nella mia frase non mettere "egli", giusto?


----------



## dragonseven

Swisser said:


> Salve a tutti,
> Secondo me in questo contesto non devo utilizzare  "egli" poichè è chiaro qual'è il soggetto della frase.
> Secondo voi?
> CONTESTO: "In alcune parti del libro, il narratore interviene, tramite delle precisazioni che (egli) mette tra parentesi.
> Sono stato inoltre informato che "egli" ormai è un po' arcaico.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> 
> -Swisser.


Ciao Swisser
"egli " in questo caso non "devi" utilizzarlo. Dal mio punto di vista c'è una virgola di troppo nella frase, la seconda, quella dopo interviene.
Per quanto riguarda il disuso del pronome, ti posso assicurare che non è per niente arcaico; viene solo sostituito con "lui" nel linguaggio colloquiale, ma generalmente "egli" è ancora utilizzato, anche se sempre meno.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Swisser said:


> Sono stato inoltre informato che "egli" ormai è un po' arcaico.





dragonseven said:


> Per quanto riguarda il disuso del pronome, ti posso assicurare che non è per niente arcaico; viene solo sostituito con "lui" nel linguaggio colloquiale, ma generalmente "egli" è ancora utilizzato, anche se sempre meno.



Di questo argomento si è già parlato qui:

Egli/Lui in funzione di soggetto
i pronomi lui/egli, lei/ella


----------



## olaszinho

*"Salve a tutti,
Secondo me in questo contesto non devo utilizzare  "egli" poichè è chiaro qual'è il soggetto della frase.
Secondo voi?
CONTESTO: "In alcune parti del libro, il narratore interviene, tramite delle precisazioni che (egli) mette tra parentesi.
Sono stato inoltre informato che "egli" ormai è un po' arcaico." 

*
Come è già stato affermato, sebbene egli non si sia più usato nel linguaggio colloquiale, credo ormai da parecchi decenni, è ancora utilizzato nel linguaggio scritto formale e soprattutto in testi scolastici e di carattere storico, filosofico e letterario. Personalmente, per riferirmi ad uno scrittore, userei tranquillamente il pronome egli.
Il pronome femminile soggetto "ella" è generalmente avvertito come molto formale, letterario e desueto. Lo si può incontrare soltanto in scritti dallo stile particolarmente sorvegliato come, ad esempio, una tesi di laurea.
Trovo invece che i pronomi soggetto: esso, essa, essi, esse resistano meglio nello scritto e anche nel parlato formale. Non è raro infatti incontrarli in testi giornalistici e di divulgazione; non li definirei assolutamente come desueti o addirittura arcaici.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Non è questione di EGLI o LUI, ma semplicemente non è necessario ripetere il soggetto del verbo.


----------



## Sempervirens

VogaVenessian said:


> Non è questione di EGLI o LUI, ma semplicemente non è necessario ripetere il soggetto del verbo.




Giustissimo! Come ha ribadito Voga, in questo caso il pronome soggetto serve solo per rimarcare, non certo per individuare la persona, dal momento che la lingua italiana è dotata di un discreto se non eccellente paradigma verbale.
 Questo stato di cose ( Grazie, lingua italiana!) ci evita di accompagnare al verbo il (tedioso -n.d.r-) pronome soggetto che in altre lingue serve per comprendere il significato del tutto.

Che io sappia, il pronome soggetto viene usato in questo tipo di frasi: *Lui *studia e *lei *gioca. 

Il pronome soggetto (ma anche altri pronomi) viene usato per enfatizzare appunto chi compie l'azione o chi presenta uno stato d'essere: 

1) Scusi, quanto pago? ;  2) Ragazzi, allora *io *pago e me ne vado eh! Voi pagatevi il vostro e non fate i furbi! 
3) No, lasci fare! pago *io*.

Ti invito a consultare il filone delle discussione riguardanti il  tema, tramite i collegamenti che ti sono già stati segnalati all'intervento #5.

P.S  In verità, lui, lei sono pronomi complemento oggetto ormai usati come pronomi soggetto!


----------



## dôghen

Quote: _Sono stato inoltre informato che "egli" ormai è un po' arcaico.


_Swisser, sei stato informato bene.

L'uso del pronome "lui" soggetto, al posto di "egli", è norma italiana dai tempi del Manzoni. (vedi l'edizione detta "quarantana" dei _Promessi Sposi_)

Nella tua frase però non servono né l'uno né l'altro. In italiano si tende ad evitare la ripetizione del soggetto, se rimane lo stesso nella proposizione principale e nella subordinata dipendente.

Semmai cercherei di fare attenzione a quello che, nella buona norma, si intende come "abuso del partitivo", che è generalmente indice di un registro poco curato. Cioè è meglio evitare di usare il partitivo quando non si intenda "un po' di..." o espressamente "alcuni/alcune"

La tua frase andrebbe quindi formulata così, secondo me:
 "In alcune parti del libro il narratore interviene tramite precisazioni che mette tra parentesi".


----------



## Sempervirens

Concordo con quanto è detto sopra e aggiungo quest'altra frase fattibile: In alcune parti del libro il narratore interviene tramite precisazioni messe tra parantesi.

L'aggettivo _messe _che modifica il nome _parentesi _che a sua volta è complemento retto dal verbo _interviene _fa capo al soggetto il narratore. 

P.S  _Bice, in merito all'aggettivo messe vedi il mio messaggio privato. Stammi bene!_*
*
Saluti


----------



## ohbice

Sempervirens said:


> L'aggettivo _messe _che modifica il nome _parantesi _che a sua volta è complemento retto dal verbo _interviene _fa capo al soggetto il narratore.



L'aggettivo _messe_? ma non è un sostantivo? La _messa_, le _messe _;-)


----------



## olaszinho

dôghen said:


> Quote: _Sono stato inoltre informato che "egli" ormai è un po' arcaico.
> 
> 
> _Swisser, sei stato informato bene.
> 
> 
> 
> Permettemi di dissentire. Appurato che nella frase in questione tanto _lui_ quanto _egli _possono essere omessi, per quanto concerne il pronome soggetto di terza persona singolare maschile _egli_, non lo definirei come arcaico o arcaismo nella lingua italiana: nessun dizionario lo registra come tale. Ovviamente non è più usato nella lingua corrente, ma lo si può ancora trovare in testi contemporanei: in tutti i manuali di lettaratura, filosofia e storia per i licei; articoli di giornali, soprattutto di carattere culturale; manuali di divulgazione di diversa natura e persino in molti articoli di Wikipedia. Per tanto, potremmo definire _egli_ come molto formale, letterario e certamente sempre meno usato, ma non arcaico. Sicuramente lo divverrà in futuro. Credo che occorra attribuire il giusto valore alle parole.
> A mio modesto parere, esempi di arcaismi sono ben altri: f_ia, meco, teco, eglino, etc. _Non per nulla, tali termini non si trovano in alcun testo contemporaneo.


----------



## Swisser

No si. ma essendo io un allievo del secondo liceo, magari dovrei evitare di usarlo.

- Grazie
 Swisser


----------



## olaszinho

Swisser said:


> No si. ma essendo io un allievo del secondo liceo, magari dovrei evitare di usarlo.
> 
> - Grazie
> Swisser



Se dovessi scrivere un tema su Dante o un autore del passato, useresti lui? Io te lo correggerei. 
Se raccontassi la storia di un tuo amico e utilizzassi _egli_, suonerebbe alquanto strano: per intenderci è essenzialmente una questione di registro e di contesto.


----------



## Nino83

Penso che queste diverse posizioni tra gli utenti intervenuti siano dovute al fatto che i pronomi soggetto di terza persona li utilizziamo veramente poco nelle frasi principali e subordinate. 
Allo stesso modo, però, li utilizziamo spesso dopo alcune congiunzioni. 
Ho fatto una ricerca su google limitata ai due quotidiani più diffusi in Italia su "anch'egli" e "anche lui". 
Su La Repubblica vi sono 26 mila risultati per il primo e 59 mila per il secondo mentre su Il Corriere 11 mila per il primo e 38 mila per il secondo. 
Tenendo conto del fatto che "anche lui" può essere usato sia come soggetto che come complemento oggetto, ad occhio direi che le due forme si equivalgono anche nello scritto non molto formale. 
Quindi la penso un po' come olaszinho. L'aggettivo arcaico è un po' esagerato per lo scritto ma non lo è per la lingua parlata.


----------



## dôghen

olaszinho said:


> Se scrivi un tema su Dante o un autore del passato, usi lui? Io te lo correggerei.



E faresti male....

L'idea che esista un italiano per lo scritto e uno per l'orale già di per sé è un'idea discutibile, "arcaica" nel senso peggiore del termine. Che poi sulla base di questa malintesa idea di un italiano "alto" si corregga una frase assolutamente standard e corretta, come quella che usi "lui" pronome soggetto, è un pessimo segnale....

Fuor di metafora, e di polemica, qui si tratta di capirsi. Come parli? Ti capita mai, dico mai, di usare "egli" nella lingua parlata? E allora perché mai senti il dovere di usarlo nella lingua scritta? O addirittura di sanzionare il "lui", se scritto da altri? 

Si tratta di un fenomeno ben conosciuto in psicolinguistica, che va sotto il nome di ipercorrettismo ed è il sintomo di una scarsa consapevolezza e fiducia nei propri mezzi linguistici.

Si scrive come si parla, se se ne è capaci, cercando di scrivere e parlare al meglio. L'uso del registro "alto" sia giustificato da occasioni che effettivamente
 lo richiedano (una sentenza di Cassazione? un discorso parlamentare?...) ammesso e non concesso che esistano (ma qui il discorso si farebbe lungo e complesso)

Scusami la perentorietà di queste mie affermazioni ma è proprio il protrarsi di pregiudizi di questo tipo (che sia necessario usare "egli" quando si parla di Dante!) che ha fatto così tanti danni all'insegnamento dell'italiano. Smettiamola di scrivere come se avessimo la vecchia maestra delle elementari alle spalle, pronta a bacchettarci. 
Non aveva ragione, non l'ha mai avuta.


----------



## Nino83

*dôghen*, egli e lui (come pronomi soggetto) sono concorrenti nella lingua scritta (i due quotidiani citati sopra vendono 1 milione di copie al giorno, che non è poca roba) quindi è vero che una correzione, anche nello scritto, è sicuramente eccessiva.


----------



## olaszinho

La lingua è uno strumento di comunicazione duttile ed estremamente democratico. Con essa si può giocare, con consapevolezza, e adattarla alle situazioni più varie, sfruttando a pieno le sue capacità espressive. Vi è una pluralità di registri linguistici che nessuno può negare: vorresti dirmi che tu parli con i tuoi amici come parleresti in una conferenza? Se sì, va bene così. Io no. A proposito, Doghen,
 ti metti mai in discussione? Le tue affermazioni sono così perentorie e definitive.... Non credo serva molto risponderti.


----------



## dôghen

Nino83 said:


> *dôghen*, egli e lui (come pronomi soggetto) sono concorrenti nella lingua scritta (i due quotidiani citati sopra vendono 1 milione di copie al giorno, che non è poca roba) quindi è vero che una correzione, anche nello scritto, è sicuramente eccessiva.



Nino, la sopravvivenza di "egli" nella lingua scritta meriterebbe molte riflessioni. Non so se sono in grado di affrontarle, qui e ora, ma insieme a olaszihno e agli altri ci possiamo anche provare.

Quello che mi preme sottolineare ora è che si tratta di una sopravvivenza, cioè di un uso completamente slegato dal parlato. E quindi in un certo senso anacronistico.

Ora si tratta di capire le ragioni per cui molti, pur avendo abbandonato completamente l'uso di "egli" nel parlato, credano necessario continuare a usarlo nello scritto e se queste ragioni siano valide, comprensibili o no. Io credo che l'ipercorrettismo sia una di queste ragioni (e non mi sembra una ragione valida, naturalmente). Parliamone.


----------



## dôghen

olaszinho said:


> La lingua è uno strumento di comunicazione duttile ed estremamente democratico. Con essa ci si può giocare con consapevolezza. Ciascuno può scegliere le parole e le forme che più gli aggradono.
> Doghen, ti metti mai in discussione? Le tue affermazioni sono così perentorie e definitive.  Non servirebbe a nulla risponderti.



Ma infatti io ti ho risposto (perentoriamente, l'ho già ammesso...) quando pretendevi di sanzionare un uso corretto (e democratico...).
E' fuori discussione infatti che ognuno possa scrivere come gli pare. Quello su cui discutiamo è _perché _si scriva in un modo o in un altro, qui l'annosa questione egli/lui.
Io ho dato delle ragioni (una, in realtà, più importante di tutte secondo me, l'ipercorrettismo) e ti invitavo a riflettere su di essa. L'invito te lo rinnovo, perché credo utile parlarne, anche con te, come con tutti.
Senza per questo sentirsi sotto esame, ma anche senza correggere nessuno.


----------



## Nino83

Si potrebbe aprire un'altra discussione generale o specifica sui pronomi personali. Qui stiamo scivolando pian piano fuori dall'oggetto della discussione.


----------

